# Zaino Europe - Honda S2000



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Not so much a write up with pictures than some finished pictures tonight when I dragged the S2000 out of warmth of the unit.

She doesn't mind having her photo taken now.

This S2000 has had no correction done to it since last summer. Its currently wearing a beta version of Zaino Euro Seal. 2 coats applied within 30 minutes of each other.

Before you ask me when the Euro Seal is going to be available, I can't answer that..! This product has been being developed for 3 years (well we want to get it right.) But I think you will agree its been worth the wait.

The S2000 is a 2004 model with 52000 on the clock.

Apart from Euroseal I have used Britemax Metal Polish and Sealant on the Exhausts and Zaino Glass Polish on all the glass and headlights. I also used Z-16 on the tyres. The wheels are sealed with 3 coats of Z-2 and I top them up with Z-8 after I wash it. The roof I add some 303 Aerospace protectant too.

I hope you can appreciate the work from the pictures..

Thanks for looking,

Johnny

ps. Did I mention we provide detailing services at Zaino  Give me a holar if I can help!
































































Oh and I also did a couple of "Arty" shots too.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely work there (although i should hope you know how to use your own products lol) and cracking photography skills well done.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

stunning foto John :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning finish that 6 shot has amazing finish has it been wet sanded? and when is this new product likely to hit the market thanks Derek


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely... :argie:

car looks great, love the reg as well.... 

:thumb :


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning finish that 6 shot has amazing finish has it been wet sanded? and when is this new product likely to hit the market thanks Derek


Hey Derek,

Thank you for the kind words.. Nope not wet sanded.. There isn't much paint on it as it is :doublesho Japs don't like putting lots of paint on cars lol

The new product I was expecting 1st quarter but I think it may be end of April ish now... I don't like saying too much as it keeps getting delayed


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks awesome Johnny :thumb:
would love one of these but (for me) they are so impractical so im getting s civic instead lol


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks stunning johnny! 

I bet I'm right in saying it looks even better in the flesh, i can just tell it would have looks breathtaking when you rolled it out, but theres only so much a camera can do! 

awesome mate


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is what you call reflective... stunning!!

Those alloys are rather tasty too :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the centre caps! 

I'm about to have some V-tec in my life too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> I like the centre caps!
> 
> I'm about to have some V-tec in my life too


what are you getting Clark? im looking at getting an FN2 civic soon


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> what are you getting Clark? im looking at getting an FN2 civic soon


Looking to replace my Cmax with an EP3 CTR as a daily driver


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looks stunning pal.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bah just go tback to using the big Z, well mainly Z2 and liking it and you introduce a new product. I will have to buy it. Hope I'm not dissapointed as I have either sold or ditched my waxes in favour of Z2 and Z8.

Car looks great as well.

Doing a few details over the next few weeks with just Zaino, shiney Phil seems happy enough as I am swelling his coffers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Looking to replace my Cmax with an EP3 CTR as a daily driver


nice, quite like those as well but prefer the look of the FN2. having a spoiler across the middle of the rear window will take a bit of getting use to though


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice, quite like those as well but prefer the look of the FN2. having a spoiler across the middle of the rear window will take a bit of getting use to though


I don't think either are particularly pretty to look at but they're fun to drive,reliable and cheap enough to run and maintain


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Brilliant Work
Brilliant Car
Fantastic Plate...

need i say more!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> I don't think either are particularly pretty to look at but they're fun to drive,reliable and cheap enough to run and maintain


true, those are the main criteria for me too as mine will be a daily as well. saying that, i keep looking at super charger kits  lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice! Wicked finish, looks stunning.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Looking to replace my Cmax with an EP3 CTR as a daily driver


I do recall you saying they are daft, oh and they have no torque :lol:

Lovely s2k


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that is what you call reflective... stunning!!
> 
> Those alloys are rather tasty too :argie:


Thanks,

Wheels have had a refurb when I got it (standard 17" rims) and then Zaino'd while off the car.



Clark @ PB said:


> I like the centre caps!
> 
> I'm about to have some V-tec in my life too


Thanks Clark! I was waiting for someone to spot them 

BTW hope your well... Some stunning cars coming out of PB HQ :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Johnny... Love this car. very tempted to chop the Porker in for one if I dont strip her down i may have to listen to you lol!! pics look great as well!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car like the sound of it :thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice x job!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You could have cleaned it before you took the pictures mate :lol:

How clean is the engine bay again .....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great John - and I can vouch for the beta Z europe - flashes very quickly and is very easy to use and as you can see from the s2000 leaves a cracking finish


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning!!

S2000 and DC2 are both on my "to buy before kids bankrupt me" list :lol:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I love it.
Words fail me............


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Great car and great job! Congrats!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Big fan of these cars, great work!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good John, the Euroseal should be a cracking product! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

I really don't know what to say...
Impressive and beautiful? Absolutely... but, in both cases, those words don't sound ''right'', for this level of work... :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I do recall you saying they are daft, oh and they have no torque :lol:
> 
> Lovely s2k


They don't have any torque, but they have Vtec yo! 



Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks Clark! I was waiting for someone to spot them
> 
> BTW hope your well... Some stunning cars coming out of PB HQ :thumb:


Cheers Johnny, we're all doing fine thanks :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks great :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning car, can't beat some vtec


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work John :thumb:


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Any chance of a Beta test by another approved Zaino detailer


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks as good on screen as in the flesh Johnny.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice indeed - stunning finish


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nive indeed


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking lovely that John :argie: 

How many layers of Z16 is that can I ask as the tyres look great, particularly in the final colour shot :thumb:

(Just a quick observation - there appears to be some of funny decal on your boot? :wave


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a truely awesome, awesome shine!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Loving the arty pics buddy :thumb: Looking good


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

So this is wearing a new Zaino sealant?
Looks nice John. When will the secret sealant be ready for release?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

you need to get some Belgom on those rear discs


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

very good job!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning motor fella


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful!

Zaino is the only stuff i use on my cars...with products this good, why try anything else


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Derek,
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.. Nope not wet sanded.. There isn't much paint on it as it is :doublesho Japs don't like putting lots of paint on cars lol
> 
> The new product I was expecting 1st quarter but I think it may be end of April ish now... I don't like saying too much as it keeps getting delayed


Zaino Euro seal? Is it new nanobased liquid sealant or what?


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

That's such a lovely car. Lovely deep wet navy paint. I used to have an S2 In Monaco blue, but never looked as good as yours! Stunning! Never used Zaino products but always looks like it gets great results. Maybe I'll be trying euro seal when it's released.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's "alright" that... 



:argie::thumb:

Look foward to seeing this in April if you're bringing it!


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow absolutely stunning


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Such a stunning car... paint work is like glass... so deep and glossy to but with a sharpness to the reflections... its pretty special and a credit to the time and effort thats been put into it.

So whens this new product coming out then Johnny !? 

Maybe there needs to be a Sunday breakfast meet to celebrate it coming when it finally does


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

n_d_fox said:


> Such a stunning car... paint work is like glass... so deep and glossy to but with a sharpness to the reflections... its pretty special and a credit to the time and effort thats been put into it.
> 
> So whens this new product coming out then Johnny !?
> 
> Maybe there needs to be a Sunday breakfast meet to celebrate it coming when it finally does


Thanks buddy, really appreciate yours and everyone else's comments.

When the new product does eventually rear its head we will have a Sunday morning as you say so people can come along and try it.

Cheers,

John


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good John is this the long a waited product i have been asking for the last 2 years pre mixed z2 with zfx special designed for europe?


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

(Thread from the dead...apologies! Just linked up to it by Kev!)

This is gorgeous. AP2 wheels suit the car perfectly!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

When is the new product going to be released


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

That's the first time I have seen a S2000 in that colour and it's phenomenal. looks, stance everthing is spot on. has it been modded?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i believe it had Eibach lowering springs fitted and braided brake hoses..


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Mint as always!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

reflections look ace.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Aaah the reg was bought then! I remember creating a thread about it a while back!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great, I need to try some of this Z-16 John


----------



## sarren (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks beautiful - reminds me of my Monza Red S2000!


----------



## siggi53 (Dec 5, 2009)

amazing work


----------

